# Does dessicated thyroid increase hashimotos?



## BatMan (Oct 2, 2013)

I have read in certain places but nowhere of study that NDT or armour etc can increase the thyroid antibodies. Has anyone read that or know anything of it?

Im wondering if its true if it only attacks the hormones and the increased anti bodies are not increasing the attack on the thyroid?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

In my case it decreases the antibodies which includes the Lupus antibodies. It is essential that you are the recipient of a proper dosing schedule based on your FREE T3. That is the key. You would want to shoot for your FT3 to be at least in the 75% of the range given for that test by your lab.

Your TSH will be suppressed and the T4 will be low. Do not tamper w/that. Most dessicated thyroid is the proper 4 to 1 ratio.


----------



## BatMan (Oct 2, 2013)

But I thought some brain functions require 50% ratio of FT4 for conversion, hence brain fog etc.

Even at optimal FT3 levels and even tested above optimal of range I never felt better on dessicated thyroid no matter how much I took. I was at 20% FT4 and 85-90% FT3 for 8 months, then went to 210MG NDT and went to 110% of ft3 range.

And my anti bodies are not dropping on all the recommended strategies.


----------



## VFRgrl (Feb 15, 2015)

Andros; I have to disagree with your statement that NDT contains the perfect T4/T3 ratio. I know you are a thyroid/NDT expert; however the medical and published literature demonstrates that pig glandular ratio is 4.5:1 where the human ratio is closer to 11:1. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23072197

The key is to find a doctor who is experienced in dosing with NDT and can work with you to be optimal. You don't need to be high in Free T4 to be functional- but if you are having symptoms you need to let your do

BatMan: I have not found any published scientific literature on antibodies attacking NDT; HOWEVER it is postulated by some thyroid docs that for SOME patients with autoimmune, glandulars can increase the antibodies.

http://www.thyroidpharmacist.com/blog/which-thyroid-medication-is-best

http://www.21centurymed.com/other-works/hashimotos-disease-and-autoimmune-thyroiditis/

http://hopeforhashimotos.com/publications-hope-for-hashimotos/index.html


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I know for cancer patients, it is recommended that the first line of treatment is not NDT because the NDT contains thryoglobulin. In some people, the Tg is digested, but in others, it is not and makes post-cancer monitoring difficult. It would make sense that the presence of Tg would be irritating for people who are dealing with Hashi's.


----------



## BatMan (Oct 2, 2013)

Aggggh thanks all, I had a thought.

What if the piggies used had Hashis, or antibodies, then wouldnt they be caught up in the dessicated process?

Maybe that would explain what you are saying Joplin.

Here in my country they only test one of the antibodies. Thyroperoxidase, mine last tested 220 <60 range. It was as high as 800.

No TGB so I have no idea if the piggy antibodies are stirring the nest.


----------



## Kami (May 17, 2015)

Hi all- I'm new to this so I don't know a lot yet. I had thyroglobulinAB and quite a high number. My question is I'm now taking NDT, think this is ok? Yikes. Let's hope so since I begged them for it.


----------



## VFRgrl (Feb 15, 2015)

Kami said:


> Hi all- I'm new to this so I don't know a lot yet. I had thyroglobulinAB and quite a high number. My question is I'm now taking NDT, think this is ok? Yikes. Let's hope so since I begged them for it.


If there is ONE thing I've learned through this thyroid mess is that there is no "one size fits all" approach for thyroid meds. If you feel o.k., your antibody levels are decreasing, etc NDT may be JUST FINE for you. Its not for SOME people. You have to take/use what works for you to be optimal.


----------



## BatMan (Oct 2, 2013)

did you "must have" dessicated thyroid due to dogma on the net or a book?

not saying its wrong or causing antibodies, but you need to do a LOT of research on whats best for you before deciding on which meds to try imo. not advise just saying.

even if you are on the right meds also doesnt mean you are definitely going to feel better, too many other factors and potential comorbid diseases.

keep digging is my advice and just chill out. ive been on NDT a year and my anti bodies isnt huge. its not well documented either. much like a lot of thyroid issues.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

It is my humble opinion that you change around too much. Sometimes it takes up to 18 months to fully recover and that is achieved by staying on one thyroxine replacement of your choice, getting labs every 8 weeks for titration purposes and moving forward w/your activities and such.


----------



## BatMan (Oct 2, 2013)

this is for me, not advise, just where im at.

i think getting your thyroid bloods into an acceptable holistic range and sticking with that.

then concentrating on what else can break down the hormone processing.

even if i have enough ft4/ft3 doesnt mean im going to feel good.

i can recommend the book "Why do I still have thyroid symptoms" as a very basic crash course in thyroid biochemistry.

it can take years for the body to heal itself to handle processing. or it can take months. so im looking at my healing as a long term lifestyle change.

clearly diet is important, no triggers, I base my diet on GAPS, but paleo, AIP, FODMAPS etc are all included. im focussing on healing my gut, and at the same time holistic inflammation whilst supporting brain health. Nothing too fancy, no juice dieting for me (even though I do juice greens on occassion), no fad supplements. Honest simple nutrition with scientifically supported supplements. Izzabelle Wentz book "Root Cause" is a good book for holistic health 101 for hashis, I found for me.

it takes a long time to realise drastic problems call for drastic (but not unachievable) changes.

Again, not advise just what Im doing personally.


----------

